# 16gb sony pendrive not detected in win7



## curioustechy (Feb 2, 2013)

Of late i bought a 16gb sony pen drive (model: USM16GM/GC2 IN 31300356). It worked fine with my office computer running win7 and ubuntu 11.10 (runs fine in both os). My home pc is loaded with win7, winxp & ubuntu 11.10 -  here the pen drive is detected in xp and ubuntu; but when i plug the pen drive into win7, the led just keeps on blinking and pen drive s not detecteced ... some times led light just flashes in the beginning and then stops completely. what is this weird problem?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Try other USB ports.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Which file system does it have in it?


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2013)

guys read his post carefully - he said pen Drive not working only on is home pc's win 7 OS ( on XP and ubuntu it's fine though both at home and office ) - so the issue is with Op's home pc's win 7 OS - may be Op need to re-install USB drivers.


----------



## curioustechy (Feb 4, 2013)

Topgear is 99% correct... I don't think usb drivers need to be reinstalled on my home pc - because all my usb ports accept all of my other pendrives and usb devices like external hdd etc....


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> guys read his post carefully - he said pen Drive not working only on is home pc's win 7 OS ( on XP and ubuntu it's fine though both at home and office ) - so the issue is with Op's home pc's win 7 OS - may be Op need to re-install USB drivers.



Or, he have formatted the flash drive in Ubuntu in ext3/4 format which win7 can't read.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Or, he have formatted the flash drive in Ubuntu in ext3/4 format which win7 can't read.


maybe,
try to format the pendrive with ntfs partition.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> maybe,
> try to format the pendrive with ntfs partition.



That's why I asked this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/169696-16gb-sony-pendrive-not-detected-win7.html#post1834653


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2013)

formatting the PD in ext3/any other linux compatible file system may be the reason but Op has mentioned on his first post that the PD is working on his office pc running Ubuntu and  win 7 and even on Op's home pc Xp and Ubuntu can detect but win 7 can't detect the PD only but all other external storage devices are running fine .. may it's by it's hardware id in win 7 by sme security apps before.


----------



## curioustechy (Feb 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Or, he have formatted the flash drive in Ubuntu in ext3/4 format which win7 can't read.



No. I didn't format it with ext3/4


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

Then is the current filesystem? Plus it in linux (in whatever linux it is working), and see the file system. Then format it again, with NTFS with 4KB of allocation unit size.
Then post the result.


----------



## curioustechy (Feb 9, 2013)

yippee....! finally the problem is solved
This is what i did...
Even after formatting with NTFS (4KB) the pen drive was not detected but for once.... then i clean formatted the pen drive using 'diskpart' dos command.
Anyway thanks for all the support


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Enjoy.  That means you had messed up your flash drive before formatting.


----------



## curioustechy (Feb 9, 2013)

there is nothing like mess up in this case mr.d6bmg. This is a brand new sony pendrive and right from the first plug in to my home pc win7 it was not detected.... and i've done no other experimenting with my pendrive except what was discussed here


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2013)

curioustechy said:


> yippee....! finally the problem is solved
> This is what i did...
> Even after formatting with NTFS (4KB) the pen drive was not detected but for once.... then i clean formatted the pen drive using 'diskpart' dos command.
> Anyway thanks for all the support



glad to know that you have sorted out  the issue


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

curioustechy said:


> yippee....! finally the problem is solved
> This is what i did...
> Even after formatting with NTFS (4KB) the pen drive was not detected but for once.... then i clean formatted the pen drive using 'diskpart' dos command.
> Anyway thanks for all the support



This may come useful to other people.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

curioustechy said:


> there is nothing like mess up in this case mr.d6bmg. This is a brand new sony pendrive and right from the first plug in to my home pc win7 it was not detected.... and i've done no other experimenting with my pendrive except what was discussed here



Then you are just lucky. 
Enjoy.


----------

